# Connection Failed! LAN problem PC WinXP



## Kain2882 (Jul 28, 2006)

History

I am connected via cable to a LinkSYS router that enables 4 PC's to connect to the internet. One day the internet went down. Verizon guy came to fix it and all PC's worked fine except my...I got the "cable is unplugged" message.

A tech guy helped me that time "wish I had his # now". It was a while ago but I remember unistalling everything under the specific LAN connection under "Network Connections" in WinXP and then putting in some IPs and other #s...sorry don't know specifics. BUt it worked.

So recently big storm and internet goes down. New verizon guy comes in and fixes it and it works on all PCs except my..."Cable Unplugged message" and the little green light doesn't even light up.

I called them and they keep telling me to check the cable but it is fine. I just connected the cable to my laptop and Everything works didnt even have to change any settings.

So
Same stuff on both PC and Laptop WinXP (pc has latest patches winxp however)

Here is the ipconfig for laptop
indows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : intel

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys EtherFast 10/100 PC Card (PCMPC100)

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-98-8A-4D-35

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.237.161.12

71.250.0.12

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 27, 2006 11:59:53 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 28, 2006 11:59:53 PM

Here is ipconfig on the same cable on PC



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : intel

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-530TX+ PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-88-27-50-04




Please don't say the PC ethernet card is dead beacuse that was not the case lastime. It is something in the setup I believe. HELP!!!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Your laptop has two ethernet connections; A Linksys and the DLink.
The Dlink is not connected, hence the message.
Just right-click this connection and select "Disable", or select Properties and uncheck the box that says "Notify me..."


----------



## Kain2882 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hugh: Here's the thing the Laptop connects fine...it's the desktop PC that says media disconnected. Something needs to be configured and I don't know what. Thing I am trying to explain is this happened before a tech guy helped me configure something so it worked for a while and ineternet went down recently and same prob. The fact the laptop works I know the cable is not faulty.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You've checked the cable, but how about the LAN port on the router--have you checked that?

In Device Manager does the D-Link adapter show as working fine?

In Network Connections does the ethernet connection show as 'enabled'?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Terrry's suggestions are right on.
Post Ipconfig/all for the desktop.


----------

